# 3 RPM Weeble



## Captain Jerry (Aug 18, 2009)

How about that for slow.

This is the result of about 10 hours of learning to use Alibre'. I'm totally hooked. This is almost as much fun as making chips and the clean-up is so much easier. This is output from the $99 version and though this version does not include automatic motion, motion can be simulated using the (rotate/precise placement) function. In this video, the shaft is rotated 5 degrees per step and all of the other parts and assemblies follow along according to their respective constraints. It may take a pretty fast computer to get this kind of results. I'm using a laptop with AMD 64 bit dual processor.

This version of Alibre does not support direct output of motion video, so I have captured the screen using a free program called "Jing". I'm not real happy with "Jing" but it is free so if anyone can suggest a better method of capturing screen output to video, let me know. The output from "Jing" is in an ".SWF" format which cannot be uploaded to Photobucket so this one went to Youtube. I need to do this better, I know, but I'll practice.

Jerry

http://screencast.com/t/sZkimyni


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty neat and good to know.
Thanks Jerry.


----------



## enginebob (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh wow that is cool!
EB


----------



## cfellows (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm definitely impressed with your skills in Alibre!

Chuck


----------



## rog/tn (Aug 19, 2009)

woohoo1... You are definitely a quick study. Great work in such a short time. I am fortunate to have access to Solidworks and Inventor at our local trade school (Us seniors go to school for free). I agree that creating models in 3D can be "almost" as much fun as making chips...materials cost is low and mistakes are easily corrected. ;D
rog/tn


----------



## hudmut (Aug 20, 2009)

I like this and i all so like the way you can drag the slider at the bottom to move it at any speed back and forth to see it move very good makes my 2D cad look dull :-\


----------



## Captain Jerry (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, Hudmut. I hadn't even noticed the trick with the slider that you pointed out. I take back anything negative that I said about "Jing".

Jerry


----------

